
Everything is Fashion - sigvef
http://stianj.com/fashion/
======
stuxnet79
Getting strong Vaporwave vibes here

------
cbd1984
Yes, that fashion for destroying infectious diseases using vaccinations,
drugs, and hygiene is certainly fleeting, isn't it?

------
lonefermion
This is awesome. I love it.

